# Gol di Messi all'ultimo secondo di Real - Barça 2-3. Video.



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Pazzesco Leo Messi che, all'ultimo secondo di Real Madrid - Barcellona (2-3 finale) regala la vittoria ai blaugrana grazie ad un gran gol.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2017)

Ma Messi a quanti gol è arrivato nei classici? 30? 40? Mamma mia.....

PS: comunque golasso il terzo ma il primo è roba da playstation..


----------

